# Spiced apple bread pudding



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

8 cups stale bread cut into 1/2 inch pieces.
1/2 cup of raisins
1 can apple pie filling
3 cups milk or cream
1/3 cup packed brown sugar 
4 eggs
2 tsp pumpkin pie spice
5 tablespoons or butter softened
2 cups of regular oatmeal

Apple filling from scratch (my favorite)

6 granny smith apples, cored, peeled and sliced.
1/2 stick of real butter
1/3 cup brown sugar
1 tsp of cinnamon sugar
In a large skillet saute apples in butter adding dry ingredients and cook until apples are soft. Take off heat and let stand.

Preheat over to 350 degs. Place bread cubes in lightly greased 13 x 9 x 2 pan. Sprinkle raisins over bread cubes. Spoon apple filling over raisin layer. In a seperate bowl whick together milk or cream, brown sugar, eggs and pumpkin pie spice until blended. Pour milk mixture over bread and apples. Let stand for 30 mins to allow time for liquid tp be absorbed. 

Place oatmeal into medium bowl. Sprinkle with brown sugar and cut in butter using fork or pastry blender until crumbly. Spriknle topping mixture over bread and apples. Bake 50-55 mins or until topping is golden brown. Serve with home made whipped cream or vanilla ice cream.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Stuffed corn bread*

1 package creamed chipped beef defrosted
1 pacakage corn bread mix
1 egg
1/3 cup milk

Combine mix, egg and milk in medium bowl and stir until only a few lumps remain in batter. Spoon one half of batter into greased 9 x 5 loaf pan and top with creamed chip beef. Spread remaining batter over creamed chip beef. Bake at 400 degs for 35-40 mins or until knife inserted in center of top layer comes out clean. 

Now this is the quick way. I prefer using corn meal to make my corn bread.


----------

